# Ive found a white faced pied pearl



## MurphysMum (Nov 21, 2009)

Yeahhhh !!!!!!

Ive found one and he/she will be ready in a few weeks.

Ive e-mailed the seller and asked her to keep it for me. Ive also asked her to send me some more picture if she got some. Im soo excited !!!


----------



## kfelton0002 (Mar 12, 2010)

Hopefully it is a little hen that way she will retain her pearl markings. Most males lose their pearls after their first couple of moults and it will end up looking like a whiteface pied when mature. I bet he/she is stunning though! I love multiple mutations!! Congrats on your new baby!!


----------



## MurphysMum (Nov 21, 2009)

I have a picture....... Here he/she is.....................










Just finished eating lol


----------



## dianaxgalvez (May 3, 2010)

ahhh Amazing ! <3 i love it !!!!!


----------



## Ezzie (Jan 19, 2010)

Make sure the breeder cleans the babys beak and cheeks properly as to not have food caked on. That can be difficult to clean once dried.

Other then that the baby looks amazing, i hope its a she as to not loose her pearling!


----------



## MurphysMum (Nov 21, 2009)

Ezzie said:


> Make sure the breeder cleans the babys beak and cheeks properly as to not have food caked on. That can be difficult to clean once dried.
> 
> Other then that the baby looks amazing, i hope its a she as to not loose her pearling!


I cant really e-mail her and tell her how to look after her birds. She will tell me to run and jump lol

All I know is when I have her she will have a nice clean face then. She sent me some new pictures of her/him today. Got to pick a name now. I'm thinking Echo. What do you all think???


----------



## AlbyPepper (Apr 3, 2010)

What a gorgeous little tiel! I think Echo would suit it.


----------



## C M (Apr 3, 2010)

If she doesn't keep her birds clean and doesn't appreciate helpful advice, you may want to consider another source. I hope that didn't come out sounding rude, but health should be of the upmost importance to any animal breeder.


----------



## MurphysMum (Nov 21, 2009)

C M said:


> If she doesn't keep her birds clean and doesn't appreciate helpful advice, you may want to consider another source. I hope that didn't come out sounding rude, but health should be of the upmost importance to any animal breeder.


I dont feel i know enough about breeding and how to hand rear to birds to tell someone who has done it as much as her, how to do it.


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

I like the name Echo, it's very cute like s/he is.


----------

